# Swapping brake pads



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a stash of new Dura Ace cartridge style pads. When the pads wear out on my Force brakes can I use the Dura Ace pads? Anyone try this?

(Otherwise the pads go to a buddy of mine running Shimano)....


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*Should work fine*

Check out the brakes "Technical Video" in the service page at: 

http://willyoumaketheleap.com/

They state that Sram brakes are compatible with all industry-standard replacement pads.


----------

